# Best perminant bright red hair dye !!!!



## Shaunni1997 (Dec 12, 2011)

what is the best perminant bright red hair dye ???

  	brighter the better ??

  	really need help fast planning on dying it on wednesday  xxxxx


----------



## Peach1611 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Special Effects Nuclear Red is suppose to be the best, but you would have to order it online and idk if you'd get it by Wendesday. So, Manic Panic Red Hair Dye with a level 3-4 developer(if you have darker hair or just want it to pop more) should do you the trick. You can get that at Sally's Beauty Shop or another local beauty supplier


----------

